# Centaur prop



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Here are two new props that I put together while we where on vacation in Florida. The wife brought books to read on the beach and I brought a prop box
















No name for this little Centaur..... just 2 - 36" poseable skellies









Here he is with his new friend "Lefty"









He got his name "Lefty" because he is made from the "leftover" parts from the Centaur


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Neato - I recognize most of the parts there except the tail, what parts is it made from?

-TM


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Excellent!

lefty made me smile.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

TM...I made the tail with epoxy putty formed around copper wire. I still want to repaint these guys...you can see that the tail is whiter than the other bones

AAhhh...It's good to make Dave smile


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Very original. What kind of skeletons are they? They don't look like buckies or bluckies.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Very Good B.
they remind me of something ...
could be big brothers hey.
I love "lefty"
great Job
I wonder what kind of looks you got LOL


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

hows this for a name 
Tokaj (prounounced toe-cage short "a" sound like in taj mahal)

cuz of the 2 rib cages LOL


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

That's AWESOME! Lefty is SOOOO cute!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Yes Lilly I like the name Tokaj....Also had a suggestion for "Twofer" or "2fer" as in two for one.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Here you go HZ

http://www.orientaltrading.com/ui/b...RI=processProductsCatalog&sd=Posable+Skeleton

This is their sale price...about as cheap as they get.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Those guys are really cool!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Very unique. Great imagination.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice work!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Looking good. 
Wow, you take a prop box to the beach, now thats a haunter.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Beelce, hope you guys drove. Airlines are gonna charge extra to fly him and Lefty back. Heck, they might charge him full fair 

-TM


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Yep we drove....But Lilly was right ...I did get a few quick looks as I worked on 2fer near the condo pool.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That is really a creative piece of work! I love those skels, and use 6-7 of them each year in my display. How did you mount the torsos together?


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Fun


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

awww!adorable! i've got a few of these, i love them! they are easy to pose realistically and can stand on their own
pricier than bluckies though.


----------



## Spid3r3lla (Jul 3, 2008)

A true haunter, take your props on vacation, gotta love that! Nice work!


----------



## RAWR (Apr 4, 2008)

those are definitily some cool skeletons.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey Jdubbya...I ended up using cable ties to join the skellies...worked out well as I just snipped the ties when I was ready to pack them up, when I got home I just zipped them back together.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

beelce said:


> Hey Jdubbya...I ended up using cable ties to join the skellies...worked out well as I just snipped the ties when I was ready to pack them up, when I got home I just zipped them back together.


Cool! I may have to try this. Thanks!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Lefty would make an awesome animated character. I'd love to see the little guy walk! It'd be a hoot.

And the centaur is a tres cool idea.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

Looks good, how flexible are the skellys, if you could flatten the rib cage of the one for the body and turn it over it would look more convincing


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Am I the only one who wanted to see a picture of these guys relaxing on beach towels with sunglasses on enjoying their vacation?

I would have loved to have seen the looks you got doing this ha, ha!

They look terrific.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Daphne said:


> Am I the only one who wanted to see a picture of these guys relaxing on beach towels with sunglasses on enjoying their vacation?
> 
> I would have loved to have seen the looks you got doing this ha, ha!
> 
> They look terrific.











I need to get sunglasses for them next year!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Revenant said:


> Lefty would make an awesome animated character. I'd love to see the little guy walk! It'd be a hoot.
> 
> And the centaur is a tres cool idea.


I can see a small "army" of the centaurs, wearing little roman helmets and wielding swords and shields in some skeletal battle scene.:xbones:


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

awww, How cute!! I love them!! Good job!!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Rev- I like the idea of an animated Lefty...He can stand upright on his own two feet (really he only has hands), but I'll leave it up to the mechanical engineers to make him move. 

Hey Caretaker...these little skellies are made of hard molded plastic. They pose easily because the joints all move in a fairly human manner. The bones will brake if you force them. Your right about looking more convincing with some adjustments...however, on this first one I was just taking the quick route to get "the look"....kinda like a 3D sketch to get the idea out of my head. Now that I have had time to play with it, the second one will be more anatomically correct...if that is possible with a centaur.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

Beelce understand I was just wondering if using a heat gun would soften them enough to bend. Also I think to make them more "atomically" correct if you remove the front pelvis and attach the legs to where the arms came off and the base of the spine to the neck


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Heat gun will soften plastic


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

You just have to be careful


----------

